# Would Like to Start a Central New Jersey Support Group



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

Hello,My name is Dina and I live in North Brunswick New Jersey. I am trying to start or attend a support group in the central Jersey area. I have had Irritable Bowel Predominant Diarrhea for almost 16 years. It would be nice to have a place to go that I could meet others struggling like me. Thank you.Thank you.


----------

